# Screen vs. Glass Top



## Assault Ferret (Jul 14, 2012)

So, I have a divided 2.5 gal tank that I am using for my two mantids (a creo and a mystery mantis)..I have both a glass lid that came with the tank as well as a mesh top that I made for it with plastic screening.

The main reason I am wanting to use the glass top is because it is easier to remove and replace than the one I made, but I am concerned that using the glass top may limit ventilation too much..it's not air tight, but obviously no where near as ventilated as the screening..

Thoughts? Suggestions? :helpsmilie:


----------



## sueb4653 (Jul 14, 2012)

_ I have screen top on my enclosure for ventilation but the mantids love to hang from there also._


----------



## massaman (Jul 14, 2012)

I find screens better for fish tanks and all the screens I use are metal and fold in half and are easy to clean and remove!


----------



## Rick (Jul 15, 2012)

You can buy screen lids for those tanks. Go with the screen lid. Mantids like to hang from the top and you need the ventilation.


----------



## Assault Ferret (Jul 15, 2012)

That was my thought..I just couldn't find any at my local stores..I'll go online for one, then =)


----------



## frogparty (Jul 15, 2012)

I use screen for my ghosts, but I have glass tops with drilled ventilation for my orchids


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jul 15, 2012)

Many a mystery death can be simply poor ventilation, so even if you want high humidity you still always need air flow.


----------



## Rick (Jul 16, 2012)

Assault Ferret said:


> That was my thought..I just couldn't find any at my local stores..I'll go online for one, then =)


I was able to find some in a dark corner of a local store. After that I had to order online. And if you're using the small tanks with the plastic trim that accept two dividers you can cut a notch in the center for another divider. This way you can divide the tank into thirds and keep three mantids in there instead of two.


----------



## Assault Ferret (Jul 16, 2012)

Sounds good, thanks for the info =)


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Jul 16, 2012)

plus creos don't need much humidity anyway.


----------

